# Yardbug stuck in gear



## Kirbydale (Jul 20, 2015)

my apologIt's as I am new here. I bought a used yardbug rider that the fwd and rvs cables will not move either direction. The nab I purchased it from said it wasn't like that until he turned it on its side to replace the belts. Any body had this problem or have any ideas?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the cables,to see if they slipped off the guides,and pulleys . Yard bugs should NOT be turned on their sides for service or inspection !


----------



## Kirbydale (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks I will


----------

